# Rough CA after...



## srs64 (Jun 23, 2013)

Kicking it.....I have used CA for over 20 years building RC planes and thought CA finished pens.... hell I got this. WRONG WRONG WRONG In the videos you guys make it look to easy, I have yet to make a pen. I am practicing getting a even round blank, sanding, and wont call my finishing that ( ashamed more like it). I have all the correct CA, Kicker, sand papers ,micro mesh.
Today I took a nice blank I got from Alton and between centers, turned it 3/4 round pretty straight. sanded thru 600 it was smooth. One coat of thin kicked 2 coats of med kicked then I noticed it was like the CA had crater like bubbles from the kicker. trying to sand them out just made it worst got light lines on the blank and it was ugly!
Normal?
Bad CA?
Bad Kicker?
As a novice should I be finishing with just wax polishing?
Watched Watched and Watched Videos the blank is now 1/2 and I called it a night!

Sorry for a rambling post! 
Lost!


----------



## edstreet (Jun 23, 2013)

Uhm kicker?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 23, 2013)

I have found that using an accelerator just complicates things. It takes a bit longer but let the glue dry by itself before doing the next coat.


----------



## Kendallqn (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds like your using to much accelerator  just mist it from a ways back between coats. Or just don't use it at all as said in the last post.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 23, 2013)

I only use accelerator on heavy CA. It makes medium and thin CA bubble and it dries fast enough anyway. I use a paper towel with BLO when applying thin Ca and that works as an accelerator.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 23, 2013)

As the guys have said, no kicker on THIN CA and if you do use it, only every other coat. DON'T push the button all the way down. Rather, just touch it a little bit with just a light mist. That's all it takes. Yes, it does take some practice. Sorry :biggrin:


----------



## paintspill (Jun 23, 2013)

i find the ca needs an initial 'flash off'. i get this problem alot when im rushing, i put on too much ca, or if its cool in the shop. one thing i find helps is apply the ca, and just step back (hard to do) count to 20 if you have to. then the little spritz as mentioned above.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 23, 2013)

This stuff is so different for everybody.  I use accelerator all the time and never had cracking look.  Not to say I never have issues but cracked looking finish isn't one of them (yet!)

Either way might be best to eliminate that factor and see if that's the cause.  

As mentioned above, it may be the amount / proximity of the accelerator that's the problem.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jun 23, 2013)

Take up doing crosswords, do several words between each coat. In pen of course.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 23, 2013)

They are correct, you may be spraying the accelerator too close to the blank. I have not used Kicker. I use Quick NCF accelerator and find the spray is fine and uniform. You might try that one.
______________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never used an accelerator on a CA finish.  i rarely use it for any purpose.  Only penmakers would try to speed up instant glue.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 23, 2013)

so 'kicker' = CA accelerator ?


----------



## srs64 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes sorry Ed  thats correct....


What speed do you guys finish CA with on the Lathe?

And thanks for replys getting ready to go try again


----------



## Dale Allen (Jun 23, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> I  Only penmakers would try to speed up instant glue.



:tongue: Hehe...I've often thought the same thing but could not bring myself to admit it seems foolish! :biggrin:

I'd say, use the aerosol, not the pump.  Count to 3 before giving it a very light mist from about 5" away.  And don't use the very last bit of the spray or it may come out in spurts instead of a mist.


----------



## Sataro (Jun 23, 2013)

It's definately a learning curve. I felt the same way when I first started using CA for a finish. Some use CA only, CA/BLO finish, or CA with accelerant. I started out using CA/BLO at first, seemed a little easier with the BLO. I've tried with the accelerant. I've finally just went to using CA only.

Don't give up on it, keep practicing.


----------



## srs64 (Jun 23, 2013)

so far have found any CA/ BLO videos will look around


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jun 23, 2013)

I use thin only  at the slowest speed my lathe goes 250rpm i think.   wipe it on then go do something for a minute or two then give it one misting of aerosol accelerator from around 15 inches away.   one quick swipe across the blank.  anymore and i get a cloudy look.  i also only use accelerator every other  time i put on ca.  so on the first, third, 5th, 7th (you get the point) application


----------



## srs64 (Jun 23, 2013)

as a novice I think I might be trying something above my pay grade in the beginning, after more research and the fact I am still yet to make a pen, not going to sell them yet (alot of pesents). Woodturner's Finish" , Wax Polishing, Dipping, ect ect. When looking at all the gallerys I cant tell CA from other types of finishs
and are those finishs worth trying first. I not giving up on CA at all. Just exploring my options from guys thats been there done that!


----------



## srs64 (Jun 23, 2013)

And maybe some product names you guys have had good luck with.


----------



## duke851 (Jun 23, 2013)

I started using CA building RC too and got used to using lots of kicker (usually ZAP) but the finish needs a subtler touch. I have tried lots of brands and the CA all seems to work the same with most of them looking like different vendors selling the same products. The kicker/accelerator though seems much more critical for finishing, you need something that mists rather than soaks with large drops. I am using the satellite city aerosol which has a super fine mist and works less aggressively than some of the others. I haven't had any problems. I use whatever thickness of CA I have on hand and rub it on with the lathe not under power in multiple light coats. I then wet sand at 1200 or so rpm. The are many many different paths to a great finish but the kicker can be the Achilles heel if its too harsh.

Hope this helps
Colin


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 23, 2013)

Check out William Young's video.  This is the method I have used for more than three years without a single failure.  It won't give a glassy high gloss finish, but I prefer the softer finish because it still looks like wood.  The very high gloss looks "plastic" to me.  This finish is extremely durable.  My carry pen has been in my purse for daily use for more than three years and the finish still looks as good as the day it was made.

WoodTurning BLO and CA Pen Finish - YouTube

Sharon


----------



## srs64 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok 4 coats only this is what I got after turning again and starting over!

Dont spare anything :biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Jun 23, 2013)

srs64 said:


> Ok 4 coats only this is what I got after turning again and starting over!
> 
> Dont spare anything :biggrin:


It looks pretty good, but the pictures are pretty small, so it's hard to tell.  But based on the glare line in the lower picture, I don't see any waves, so I think you have it pretty smooth, and I don't see any imperfections.  Of course, you probably only showed us the good side.:wink:

Here's a finish I've been using recently.  I really like it, and although it doesn't shine as much as CA, it still gives a pretty impressive finish.  Actually, it's as much about the method as it is the finish.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/doctors-wood-shop-pen-finish-tutorial-110276/


----------

